# More Like Infamous DocE....the real story....



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Despite all the well-intentioned, anonymous PM's from website users attempting to caution me&#8230;..I was not bludgeoned or chopped up by Troy or Trevor&#8230;..they aren't axe murders. Can't be sure about them being cereal (serial?) killers as I witnessed them mutilate a box of Honeynut Cherrios&#8230;&#8230;hehe. When we met Saturday morning I'm sure they thought it was grandpa, FadedTyeDye, meeting up with them. Trevor left me with Troy as he went back to get H2OBoy and while getting appropriately attired for the mornings exploits Troy dropped something by me and nearly skewered me with his hair when bending over to get it&#8230;..that was close&#8230;..those puppies are sharp!!

Troy and I headed down the hill to Little Dell&#8230;&#8230;oh crap&#8230;.I actually wrote the name&#8230;..I'm dead meat now. It was like trying to maneuver through a frozen, mortar field with all the potholes. I think this was the twins' way of "softening" me up as my bad knee (nearly all my joints suck) didn't handle the holes so well (plus the fact I am a fat, old man).










We headed up the creek where I had to climb a massive beaver dam&#8230;..thought we were going to need mountain climbing gear&#8230;..plus I was on high alert to avoid attack by any of your vicious Utah beavers. After slipping and falling off myriads of frozen tree trunks and their like we arrived at a few little pockets of water where fish might actually be able to survive. Troy graciously let me cast to each body of water first. Then when I finally had a fish chase my spinner he practically knocked me over to get to the water&#8230;&#8230;okay maybe that's a bit untrue. I cast again and managed to snag the bushes, knowing that I would spook whatever was in there, I told Troy to work the water first and he hauled in a very nice cutty.










While taking a picture of him putting it back in the water I got this kind of surreal, artsy looking photo (unphotoshopped I might add):










We headed back down to the creek's inlet at the unnamed reservoir (got ya guessing don't I???) again having to traverse all the intervening riff raff further abusing my poor, decrepit body. Immediately Troy started hoarding all the fish at this area. The boys had told me that large black and orange sputter bugs were the trick here&#8230;.but after a while I begin to feel like I was being hosed. Sure enough on closer inspection they seemed to be using gold kastmasters&#8230;.they assured me this was the first time they had ever used this particular lure at the lake&#8230;..uh huh. I had left mine in the car so Trevor lent me a kasty mumbling something about having to babysit old people and would he like me to cast it out too. Of course I wanted him to &#8230;.. I got to conserve my energy reserves. Feeling badly about the lure abduction I headed back to my lovely rental car to get my own gold kastmaster&#8230;..on the way I managed to stumble into my only fish on the lake&#8230;..my first ever bonneville cutthroat&#8230;&#8230;oncorhynchus clarki utah:










About halfway up the hill to the parking lot I had to stop for a breathing break as I was about to hack out a lung. Took me a few minutes to realize I was at 4,500 ft of elevation and am use to sea level (plus the fact, again, that I am old and fat). After replacing a spool of line and reels I headed back down to the lake to find the twins and waterman had been horking all the fish. I casted aimlessly (which I am very good at&#8230;.my wife assures me) but only had a couple of other hits&#8230;..meanwhile the boys kept rubbing it in with cutty after cutty&#8230;..very ungracious hosts&#8230;..wait till I get them up here into bear country&#8230;&#8230;.yeah.

They gave me the option of moving to another cutty spot or hitting the Weber and I voted for the later. Walking back around the artillery range of potholes I managed an extraordinarily gracelessful plummet onto the frozen mud&#8230;..the boys were truly impressed with my resiliency (yes, the fat acts as a nice cushion&#8230;..or as I like to call it "hard lard").

Amazingly we arrived at the Weber without much further ado but the boys wanted to take and AED (automated external defibrillator) with us in case my heart seized. Someone was in our spot (well it was mine too cause I was with the twins&#8230;.yeah) so we crowded around and drove him out in fine fashion. The boys insisted throwing their usual "stuff" while I resorted to my favored 2 ¾" inch brown trout floating rapala&#8230;..my go to lure for brownies. The boys graciously allowed me to land both a nice brownie and rainbow:










Here's a good pic of the three species we caught there&#8230;.mountain ******, bow and brownie (and, of course, one of my fine looking homemade rods):










By early afternoon the waderless duo, Trevor and Chris, were experiencing numbness clear up to their knees (shoot my whole body feels that way most of the time) so we decided to hit the road. Took one last picture for my posterior&#8230;.uh, I mean posterity&#8230;.senility does have its issues&#8230;..FadedTyeDye and his twin boys:










Great picture as Trevor actually was smiling and Troy was thinking about it&#8230;.maybe smirking, not sure. Overall I rated the experience 10+ due to the company&#8230;this are great guys and I would fish with them anytime&#8230;..

Had to get out to the airport early for my 10 pm flight so I could look for Riverrats' girlfriend&#8230;&#8230;.;-).

Woke up this morning, sicker than a dog (well a sick dog anyway) with severe bronchitis&#8230;.am now on Amoxcillin, Medrol (a corticosteroid&#8230;.makes my "cortico" really muscly looking) and some really happening cough syrup with some kind of great opioid in it&#8230;..felling pretty mellow.

Thanks TyeDyes&#8230;&#8230;great meeting you&#8230;.and thanks to everyone else that offered&#8230;.your probably glad after reading this you missed me (except of course for Riverrat's girlfriend&#8230;.yeowwwww).

Brian


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that report goes to show you are as funny in real life as you potray on the forums. We would have murderd you if you revealed those gills of yours along with your fins and scales. I am saving my pennies for "bear country" (AK) where I am sure I can expect the same amount of hospitality. Hopefully those bears don't like to eat porcupines! You earned your status as "Faded TyeDye" out there.

As for the creek, well I think there was more life in there but it was impossible to be stealthy as the brush was too noisy thanks to the freezing temps. Only fisherman hunt them and since they get released they know when you are coming and spook really easily. As for the other cutty spot I am glad you declined on that. Trevor hit it (lower bells) today and it was almost completely drained and frozen over.

Thanks for leaving me something to remember you by too. I woke up this morning with some congestion so I am sure I will be sick in a few days. Sounds like you are coughing up "tye dye" colors today. Can't wait for my turn. 

P.S. I will be sending you my email adress to get those pics from you. You might already have it, if so please send the pics my way.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

a floating rapala of all things I never would have thought of that.

hey I went fishing with these guys to and still dont know who is troy and trevor its almost spookey they look so much alike i know they twins but still i cant figure it out.

cool report doc now go back up younder and send us all those pictures of your awesome fish on top of a bear photo or 2 or 3. you got it made up there sure wish I could fish that just once.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only thing we learned is that the other thread contains lies, the non-evil twin was wearing waders after all!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> The only thing we learned is that the other thread contains lies, the non-evil twin was wearing waders after all!


What thread did you read? You had better get those reading glasses checked. It must have been a senior moment. I took this straight from my report.............

"DosEsox and I waded with waders and my twin and Aquaman didn't use waders."


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Great report, Love the hat Doc, and to the Twins..you guys are fishing Machines! Nice catches!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing we learned is that the other thread contains lies, the non-evil twin was wearing waders after all!
> ...


I was just trying to be a smart A, I don't recall who was on first and what was on second.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

It was a true pleasure as well as a honor to babysit you....oh wait I meant fish with you DocE. I was looking forward to a humorous report and I must say.....you did not dissapoint! I am sure that you had plenty of time to think of what to write on that plane ride back home. I swear you are quite the celeberty on this site....like the TubeDude on BFT. If only you were here for that smoked and lighty tormented Mountain Whitefish....you woulda loved it! One day we will fish the big A (Alaska) and on that day we will definately have to hook up again...and hook into some fish as well.

P.S. I was only smiling in that last photo because I noticed you pants were pulled down.......like a grampa gangsta or like a young kid who had to go so bad that he was gonna take a leak in front of everyone.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's funny stuff right there! Great report. I'm wishing I wasn't working those times yet again >.<


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this a fishing report or a photo op for members of the Lollipop Guild? :lol: Maybe Willie Wonka and two Oompa Loompas? Just kidding... By the way Doc, the gf says hi, sorry she missed the in(famous) Doc Esox of forum legend. She thought you'd be bigger.... :shock:  (Roadhouse reference for you movie watchers).

Glad you guys had a good time.... looks like the fish cooperated somewhat. The one time I duck hunted Little Dell, it was a rough hike.... that shoreline is miserable to hike over.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the awesome report and photos. 8)


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Im glad your able to get out with the twins, theyre fun fishing guys. I hope I can get out to fish with them before hard water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like everybody enjoyed themselves. 

Those whitefish aren't so bad to eat. Plus there's a 10 fish limit. I don't think many would give anyone a hard time for keeping those.


----------

